
Aliens on 'Super-Earth' Planets May Be Trapped by Gravity - everdev
https://www.space.com/40375-super-earth-exoplanets-hard-aliens-launch.html
======
rbanffy
I assume it's not a done deal. They could develop the materials to build a
space elevator and then launch them with an Orion-like nuclear rocket.

Or maybe some of these planets rotate quickly enough to ease the launch from
their equator.

